# It's not as bad as it seems for the Knicks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- One month from now, the New York Knicks will be sitting in their locker room, preparing to play Game 3 of their first-round playoff series. And if they are sitting there tied 1-1 in that series, nobody is going to remember what's been happening this March.
> 
> So climb off the ledge and get back inside. Knock off the panic. Cool it on the doomsday hysteria.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/columns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=6252822


----------

